
Blurry vision may stop us living in space - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/blurry-vision-may-stop-us-living-in-space-20120213/
======
dancole
> The overall effect is individuals become progressively more far-sighted.

What does this mean for nearsighted people? Does it have a correcting affect
or do objects at any distance become blurry?

